# Rio Grande do Sul: diversas cidades



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*Rio Grande do Sul: Mostardas, Tavares, Tio Hugo, Tapera, Não-Me-Toque, Lagoa dos Três Cantos, São José do Norte, Gravataí, Rio Grande, Pelotas, Santa Maria, Santo Ângelo, Passo Fundo, Erechim, Mato Leitão, Westfalia, Lajeado, Porto Alegre, Novo Hamburgo, São Leopoldo, Farroupilha*

Cruzei o Rio Grande do Sul a trabalho em novembro. Foram 5 dias visitando vários SESCs, e quase 3500 km rodados desde Imbituba (SC).

As fotos sao de celular e divergem bastante do que costumo fazer, com a dedicação para uma cidade apenas. Visitei várias e fotografei pouco de cada. Sem compromisso.

Convido voces a apreciar o belo estado do Rio Grande do Sul.


*Gravataí*

Gravataí é uma cidade da região metropolitana, onde fica a General Motors. Não é exatamente uma cidade bonita, mas conserva no Centro algum casario de destaque.
01
IMG_20181119_121006710-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181119_120947676-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
03
IMG_20181119_120132199-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


*São Leopoldo*

Sao Leopoldo é outra cidade da RM, mas com vida própria. Já esteve melhor, há uma notável decadencia na cidade a cada ano que a visito. 

01
IMG_20181119_135933812-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181119_131102877-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Novo Hamburgo*

Novo Hamburgo vale um thread só, ou vários. A cidade é bonita, desenvolvida, com belas construções e um porte e autonomia considerável. Fotografei pouquíssimo a cidade.

01 Skyline
IMG_20181119_144842304-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181119_144833154-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181119_143723696-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Porto Alegre*
A capital gaúcha dispensa comentários. Fiquei brevemente no Centro, mas já vi vários threads da cidade, podendo visualizar na minha assinatura.

01
Tenebrosa Av. Farrapos
IMG_20181119_191556401-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181119_190503789-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181119_184353303-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181119_175904533-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181119_172402276-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181119_172314795-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Mostardas*
Mostardas fica na regiao peninsular do RS, onde a "Estrada do Inferno" avança ao sul (inicio da BR 101). Possui colonização açoriana, que é facilmente atestável no seu casario histórico.

01







[/url]IMG_20181123_135442489-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr[/IMG]

02
IMG_20181123_135426088-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181123_135328597-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181123_135312715-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181123_135310651-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181123_135307121-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181123_135240079-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181123_135212565-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181123_135203381-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181123_135147464-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181123_135034732-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181123_135015601-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181123_135522178-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181123_135539514-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20181123_135615822-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20181123_135754541-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no FlickrIMG_20181123_135826010-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20181123_135828124-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Tavares*

Sede do Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe, já vi flamingos nessa região. Tavares é bem pequena e pacata. 

01 Planura
IMG_20181123_132749760-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181123_132554789-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181123_132514446-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 Br 101
IMG_20181123_130702153-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 
IMG_20181123_125011696-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*São José do Norte*
Situada no extremo sul da península entre a Lagoa dos Patos e o Mar, fica defronte a Rio Grande. O Acesso é por balsa a cidade pólo. Antes do asfaltamento da "Estrada do Inferno" Sao Jose do Norte era uma aventura. 
Possui muitos casaroes, mas estao bem decadentes

01 Inicio da BR-101. Começa aqui e vai até Touros-RN
IMG_20181123_121557209-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


02
IMG_20181123_120927131-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181123_120908363-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181123_120847413-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181123_120824767-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181123_120807769-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Docas na Lagoa dos Patos
IMG_20181123_120756820-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181123_120738355-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Rio Grande*

Sede do maior porto gaúcho e um dos maiores do Brasil, é onde começou o RS. A cidade possui muita arquitetura histórica, mas bastante abandonada.

01
IMG_20181123_103057041-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181123_102834769-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181123_102710659-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181123_102613264-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181123_102542543-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181123_102519244-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181123_102505163-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181123_102416327-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181123_102335781-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181123_102317375-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181123_101300769-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181123_101250661-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181123_101244957-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181123_101242710-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Pelotas*

Já fiz thread de Pelotas aqui. Uma bela cidade, com muitos casarões, edificações suntuosas. Sou apaixonado por Pelotas.

01
IMG_20181123_080813741-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181122_191412784-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181122_191404378-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181122_191242359-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181122_191237604-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181122_190738413-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181122_190634759-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181122_190543866-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181122_190405280-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181122_183603745-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181122_183306773-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181122_183258053-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181122_183121699-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181122_183105960-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20181122_183038562-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20181122_183003845-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20181122_182517557-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20181122_182425921-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20181122_182337543-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20181122_182036746-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20181122_174618521-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20181122_174602571-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20181122_174600812-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20181122_174547926-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20181122_174537662-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20181122_174524284-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20181122_174455203-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20181122_174315908-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20181122_174156785-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20181122_174152638-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20181122_174002930-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Santa Maria*

Outra cidade que já fotografei e adoro. Santa Maria visitei apenas a região da Vila Belga, pois o SESC é próximo.

01
IMG_20181122_121732576-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181122_121716073-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Santo Angelo*
Santo Angelo tem uma catedral embasbacante, réplica de uma igreja missioneira. A cidade é bem gostosa e merecia uma visita com mais tempo. Vendo as fotos me deu saudades do delicioso café que tomei na cidade.

01 Tentativa de ser artista
IMG_20181121_172530399-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_172042176-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_172006283-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181121_171937381-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181121_171927827-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Entre Ijuís*
Entrada de Santo Angelo praticamente conurbada. Uma foto só, da matriz.

01
IMG_20181121_170740624-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Tapera*
Eis uma cidade que sempre quis conhecer, pois é terra de minha avó paterna. Fiquei surpreso com as enormes casas, jardins, tudo belo e bem cuidado. Essa região é FODÁSTICA.

01
IMG_20181121_141742826-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_141600811-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_141435789-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181121_141433450-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181121_141412191-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181121_141317715-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181121_141257440-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Lagoa dos Três Cantos*
Com pouco mais de 1000 habitantes, essa cidade é um brinco. Parece um condomínio fechado, com enormes casas, jardins e um parque belíssimo. A população olhou pra mim ressabiada, mas foram extremamente solícitos quando perguntei sobre a cidade.

01
IMG_20181121_135800140-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_135555279-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_135541163-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 Pouco mais de MIL HABITANTES
IMG_20181121_135536764-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 Várias aves soltas no parque onde fica a prefeitura
IMG_20181121_135449601-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06 PRefeitura com nossa bandeira nacional :cheers:
IMG_20181121_135333795-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Essa lagoa tem três cantos 
IMG_20181121_135247277-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181121_135237800-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181121_135131964-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181121_135059467-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181121_135038635-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181121_134946590-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181121_134941943-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181121_134916763-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20181121_134841200-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20181121_134817703-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17 Casas padrao Lagoa dos Tres Cantos
IMG_20181121_134731447-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20181121_134542191-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Não-Me-Toque*
Nome curioso, Nao me toque tem ascendência holandesa, entre outras. É a cidade mais vibrante das tres (junto a L. T. Cantos e Tapera). Possui até um Ibis Budget!

01
IMG_20181121_132934066-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_132903716-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_132819294-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181121_132417403-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181121_132413573-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181121_131917699-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Carazinho*
Cidade pólo da região, Carazinho é terra de muitos familiares meus. O Centro é bonito, mas o resto da cidade é meio mal cuidado.

01
IMG_20181121_124059246-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_124037873-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_123932325-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181121_123836405-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 Calatrava dos Pampas, como alguém comentou no meu instagram ahha

IMG_20181121_122829500-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Passo Fundo*
Grande cidade, bonita, bem cuidada, movimentada, rica. Já mostrei em outro thread

01
IMG_20181121_103515290-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_101632080-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_192151222-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


*Erechim*
Uma das minhas favoritas do RS. Organizada, bonita e florida.

01
IMG_20181121_090304225-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181121_090259875-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181121_090253834-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Tio Hugo*
Pequeno município. Parei pela curiosidade do nome haha

01
IMG_20181120_175420261-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Santa Cruz do Sul*
Lindíssima cidade gaúcha, com uma rua espetacularmente arborizada, belas e grandes casas e uma bela igreja.

01
IMG_20181120_151007519-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_150332840-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_144755547-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181120_144725481-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181120_144648176-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181120_144555315-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Venâncio Aires*
Já mostrei Venancio em outro thread só pra ela. A cidade difere bastante de Lajeado e Santa Cruz do Sul, parece mais simples. A matriz segue o estilo da de Santa Cruz (é do mesmo projetista), mas honestamente acho esta mais imponente.

01
IMG_20181120_140545336-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_140503511-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Mato Leitão*
Pequena cidade de nome curioso.

01 Casas charmosas na entrada? Temos
IMG_20181120_134003281-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_133340974-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_133337610-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 Centro comercial de Mato Leitao
IMG_20181120_133332576-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Lajeado*
Merece um thread só pra ela. Belíssima cidade no Vale do Taquari

01 Área histórica
IMG_20181120_130640902-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_130429274-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


*Westfália*
Cidade condomínio. Casas excelentes, tranqulidade, tudo asfaltado, organizado. Invejei a cidade.

01
IMG_20181120_121531997-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_121448348-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_120855655-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04 A igreja católica é bem simples haha
IMG_20181120_120707997-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Bento Gonçalves*

Uma das gigantes gauchas do turismo. Já fiz thread só pra ela. Dispensa apresentações

01
IMG_20181120_111140110-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_111115291-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_103822343-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181120_103635918-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181120_103541305-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181120_103531041-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181120_103507493-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181120_103500962-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181120_103436520-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181120_102325306-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181120_102034150-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*Farroupilha*
Vizinha de Caxias, grande e bonita cidade. Já fiz thread dela também.

01
IMG_20181120_082403550-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20181120_082243336-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181120_082234569-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181120_081706302-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

O Rio Grande do Sul guarda muita história e joias arquitetônicas que demonstram sua grandeza. Obrigado por retratá-las Ice!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Essa igreja é uma das mais belas que eu já vi em todo o Brasil.


IMG_20181121_171937381-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

:applause: Maravilhoso o thread meu amigo.. Difícil escolher uma cidade ai, tudo linda...Cara de cidades europeias...Parabéns!!!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Grande coletanea!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

cassianoitu said:


> :applause: Maravilhoso o thread meu amigo..
> Difícil escolher uma cidade ai, tudo linda..*.Cara de cidades europeias..*.Parabéns!!!


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Lindas tuas fotos. Pena não ter contato, podíamos ter combinado um chopp aqui em Pelotas. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Que thread top, ficou sensacional.
Mostrou várias cidades gaúchas de vários cantos do Estado.
Ficou muito bom mesmo.
O RS tem muita história e muita riqueza arquitetônica.
RS tem muitas tradições.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Aee! Até que enfim o bug te deixou postar o thread, né?

Grande andança, Ice! Deu canseira só de acompanhar no Insta...:lol:

Tenho um enorme carinho pelo Rio Grande do Sul e, apesar de não ter conhecido a maioria das cidades retratadas, deu saudade.

A catedral de Santo Ângelo é linda, imponente...fiquei imaginando como seria a de São Miguel das Missões...:heart: Saudade maiúscula de lá...

Mais um thread lindo, migo....

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Muitas construções bonitas e cidades fantásticas.
Alguns nomes de cidades interessantes.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Estado rico com patrimônio histórico igualmente rico. A diversidade de estilo das cidades também chama a atenção. 

Mais um belo thread, Ice. Parabéns.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

GersonLDN said:


>


:lol: Minha opinião, Creio que o RS se compare sim com alguns paises europeus "Portugal, Espanha e alguns do leste europeu"..Vlw..:cheers:


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Bah Ice, caprichou demais. Não vou comentar agora pois estou no celular e não daria a devida atenção que o thread merece. Amanhã, no PC, farei meus apontamentos.


----------



## AbidiVermelho (Mar 26, 2012)

Coisa linda, O RS é maravilhoso!


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Minha amada terra missioneira, minha amada Catedral Angelopolitana. 

Santo Angelo evoluiu muito nos ultimos anos, a cidade ganhou um novo ar de dinamismo com uma intensa verticalizacao e uma certa estabilidade economica com ampliacoes no aeroporto regional, nos 2 frigorificos que empregam perto de 3000 pessoas, na maior fundicao do RS com quase 1000 funcionarios. 

Um ar de alento apos decadas de estagnacao


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Meu caro amigo, andastes deveras! Até fiquei sem fôlego...HAHAHAHA

Para ser bem sincero, alguns lugares fotografados são phodásticos, outros achei comum! kay:

Queria ter o seu fôlego e disposição. :lol:

Parabéns por mais um trabalho! :applause:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

GersonLDN said:


>


Gerson, você não é fácil! :rofl:


----------



## Calvin Porto (May 1, 2008)

Mostardas, Tavares e São José do Norte destoam das demais, tomara melhorarem no futuro. O RS tem cidades espetaculares, uma delas, não retratada aqui, eu gosto bastante e poucos ouviram falar....Ijuí, ela é muito agradável. Mas é injusto eu citar apenas ela, pois tem outras excelentes.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Ijuí é bem famosa até mesmo fora do RS, especialmente por causa da famosa fonte de águas minerais.

Mostardas, Tavares e São José do Norte são super charmosas, só malcuidadas. O centro de Mostardas lembra uma cidade colonial mineira, guardadas as proporções, claro. A natureza então, simplesmente embascabante. Pena o isolamento.


----------



## radioelos (Oct 11, 2011)

Novo Hamburgo cidade bonita e desenvolvida!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda coletânea.

Tapera é fofíssima né? Uma das cidades mais bonitas do RS.

Dessa região só faltou Frederico Westphalen, outro primor!!!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Belíssimas fotos, mostrando toda a diversidade do RS. De um modo geral concordo com tuas avaliações.

Do Vale do Taquari, Westfália é apenas um exemplo, há muitas outras tão belas quanto ou até mais bonitas, como Colinas, Santa Clara do Sul, Poço das Antas, etc..

Venâncio Aires é realmente mais simples que Lajeado ou Santa Cruz (ressalvando que são cidades pólo), mas de um modo geral é uma cidade de bom nível sócio-econômico, com muitas zona residencias só de casas.

Pelotas e Rio Grande são um outro mundo. Se tem o charme da arquitetura, coisa que Caxias do Sul, por exemplo, não tem nada, chama atenção os acessos feios e desleixados que de cara causam uma má impressão. Em Pelotas isso melhorou com a duplicação da BR 116.

Quanto a NH e SL, embora a última tem este ar mais decadente, posso dizer que, analisando sob um período mais longo, de 25 anos que conheço bem as duas cidades, me parece que neste período NH piorou (antes era impecável, inclusive no Centro) e SL melhorou, embora ainda tenha muito a melhorar. Gravataí tb melhorou, mas acho que ainda está bastante abaixo do seu potencial, considerando o seu poderio econômico.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Urban City Frame - Sony a6000 + E PZ 16-50mm f/3.5-5.6 by 테일러, no Flickr

07/02/2018 - Centro de Novo Hamburgo by Câmara Municipal de Novo Hamburgo, no Flickr

07/02/2018 - Centro de Novo Hamburgo by Câmara Municipal de Novo Hamburgo, no Flickr

07/02/2018 - Centro de Novo Hamburgo by Câmara Municipal de Novo Hamburgo, no Flickr


em fotos nunca dá pra perceber as lombas fortes (ladeiras)
07/02/2018 - Vista de parte dos bairros Centro, Boa Vista e Ouro Branco - Novo Hamburgo by Câmara Municipal de Novo Hamburgo, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Show NH!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> Linda coletânea.
> 
> Tapera é fofíssima né? Uma das cidades mais bonitas do RS.
> 
> Dessa região só faltou Frederico Westphalen, outro primor!!!


Nao conhecia Tapera, e pra mim foi muito especial, terra de minha avó materna, hoje falecida.

Quando era pequeno, minha familia ia muito visitar os parentes em Corbélia (PR), que eram oriúndos de Tapera. Alguns poucos ficaram no RS, mas muitos acabaram se mudando pra Panambi e Carazinho. Quando minha avó nasceu, Tapera era distrito de Carazinho. 

Região próspera e bonita. Um orgulho ver cantos assim no Brasil.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Belas cidades gaúchas, limpas e organizadas.


----------



## edukirsch (Apr 24, 2009)

Belíssimo acervo do interiorzão do nosso RS!
Locais pacatos e pujantes pelo agronegócio, onde a violência das cidades perto da Capital ainda não chegou. Um recanto de qualidade de vida. 

Conheço bastante Ibirubá, outra jóia e pacata cidade do interior.


----------



## CoelhoBR (Feb 16, 2019)

Ótimos registros destas belas e organizadas cidades. Uma pena que a estagnação econômica parece estar cobrando seu preço em termos de violência, ao menos nas grandes cidades do RS.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tem algum canto do Brasil que vc não conhece, Ice? 

O RS é o único estado da região sul que eu ainda não conheço, mas suas fotos me deram ainda mais vontade de conhecer o estado


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Belo thread senhor Henrique, agora responda, quem nasce em Mato Leitão é o que?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Deve ser menos agravante que quem nasce em Mato Castelhano


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Calvin Porto said:


> Não sei por que não repensam o nome de certas cidades, tem umas que chega parecem ser chacota. Sem falar nessas que homenageiam pessoas, por quê o nome completo da figura? Serafina Corrêa(só Serafina), Bento Gonçalves(só Bento), Maximiliano de Almeida(só Maximiliano, e já é demais...kkk), Frederico Westphalen(só Westphalen), Carlos Barbosa(que coisa mais feia), Roca Sales, Fontoura Xavier, Tenente Portela, Antônio Prado, Pinheiro Machado, Tio Hugo, Barros Cassal....e outras coisas escabrosas tipo Travesseiro, Arroio dos Ratos, Terra de Areia....é muito nome feio pra um estado só.


Eu acho cidade com nome composto estranho mesmo. Algumas já é costume, como Bento Gonçalves, Frederico Westphalen, etc...

Aqui no Espírito Santo há muitas cidades com nome de políticos ou figuras históricas, algumas sem relação com a região. 
Governador Lindemberg, Atílio Vivacqua, Muniz Freire, Domingos Martins, João Neiva, Presidente Kennedy (!)

Colatina é nome de gente, de uma primeira dama, mas escolheram só por o primeiro nome haha


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Mais cidades gaúchas com nomes estranhos: 

. Anta Gorda

. Não me Toque

. Viadutos (sim, viadutos)

. Derrubadas

. Casca

. Espumoso

. Gentil

. Putinga

. e a já lembrada Travesseiro


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Sério, Mormaço, Capitão, Coqueiro Baixo, Muitos Capões, Cruzaltense...


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Tô de queixo caído que existem ciades chamadas 

MORMAÇO 

e

SÉRIO


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Caramba ainda não tinha visto esse. Vc literalmente cruzou o estado mesmo, e o RS é tão forte culturalmente e tão diverso ao mesmo tempo, sempre comparo o RS com MG, são dois estados ricos e fortes culturalmente falando e tb um dos principais motores econômicos e sociais do país.

Tem certeza que Novo Hamburgo é RM? É uma cidade que tem uma independência que foge mto a regra de regiões assim, pela primeira vez acho que vejo fotos de Não-Me-Toque, um dos nomes mais engraçados que acho de cidades no país. Pelotas não fazendo feio com seus casarios e Passo Fundo, uma potência do interior do sul país que as vezes acho que não é tão lembrada.

Belíssimas fotos!


----------



## carca (Mar 8, 2013)

Caminhada longa essa tua, confrade. Parabéns pela maratona, nossa...3500 Km!! 

Mas vi algumas postagens sobre Novo Hamburgo, impossível ñ lembrar do antigo bairro histórico conhecido como Hamburgo Velho ( _Hamburgerberg_ ), algumas poucas fotos minhas de 2015 ( pequena contribuição ao thread ):


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Carca!!


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Lindas cidades, Rio grande do Sul mostra a riqueza de história... Meus estados preferidos sempre são os mais tradicionais, tem um charme e personalidade próprios.


----------

